# bought an 06 LBZ



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, now I'm a brand new newbie to Diesels, that's not awesome, but I'll work it out, and I understand there are +++ costs to owning/maintaining diesels, however, this is the truck that if it's the LAST truck I buy, this is it. This is the one I want to have for the next 30 years, and I think (hope/pray) I picked a good one.

This is the truck I bought: http://www.ocautos.net/web/used/Chevrolet-SILVERADO-2500HD-2006-Santa-Ana-California/27021245/

They specialize in Diesel trucks, I had a positive buying experience and I love my new truck!

it's pretty much loaded, if there's an option they didn't have when that was new I don't know what was passed up, I need to make a ramp for my dog, and I wish they put a 12v socket at the back of the bed like I used to have with my Titan, but so be it..., other than that, I'm LOVING this truck!

and as a side note I strongly recommend Mo at OCautos, I had a lot of questions, I had a lot of finance questions, Mo walked me through the entire thing while I was looking at several of their trucks. He was helping me the entire way, and not to the point of pushing to other trucks he'd make better margin on, based on the way he approached all our conversations I trust him and OC Autos. I got a buddy to drive me there and knew in advance what the financing was so there were no surprises, and my buddy took a couple test rides with me while Mo was doing the paperwork and he was like "this is 24??? I'm getting ONE!!!" he loved the passenger seat test ride that much LOL!!!!

I also need to give a HUGE shout out to a buddy of mine, who is mostly a ford guy and runs parts stores, but he reached out to his buddy to get some advice and because of 06 being the fixed head gasket issues and no known issues, this truck is solid as can be.

Now to go buy baby bottles to add DK to my fill ups. chalk up another thing I had NFI about diesel engines...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Definitely the nicest truck of the big three, stay on top of the maintenance, (I say this although a friend of mine who practices minimum has an 02 D max with over 500000 km on it ) Don't forget the transmission filters. Ask your buddy about Antifreeze life cycle in that series, I don't work on enough light iron to know the fine print.

" I wish they put a 12v socket at the back of the bed" 
They did sort of, if it has a trailer plug, you can easily build an adapter to give you a 12V outlet


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dakine, great truck and great engine/transmission. I have had my 07.5/08 since they first came out. Just a few things I have learned over the years. Never ever "chip" your engine if you want trouble free long life from your engine and trans. DK is good stuff and I add some every tank or every other tank. Your fuel filter is 30 micron so if you ever have the coin have a duel fuel filter system installed with electric pump these filters are pre-oem filter and bring the microns down to 3 microns ( best investment I made) this will help keep your injectors happy and clean. Your external trans filter has a round magnet on it. When you remove the filter make sure you FIND that magnet, clean it and re-install it ( they come up missing all the time ) . Great truck enjoy.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! and gundog10 that's on my list, the FASS filters have a pretty good name, it's a little spendy like you mentioned but I'd rather pay $600 on preventative maintenance parts than.... I don't even know what it costs to tear down the fuel system and replace whatever went 'splody all th way up to and including the heads and pistons and maybe the block itself. 

I'm amazed by how much there is to learn about this, having had trucks most of my life but all gassers, I never really appreciated/understood what goes into making a diesel work and perform, and most importantly last those huge lifespans they are famous for.

I've got my work cut out, and a new money sink... like I needed that LOL! 

my opinion is that since I have no verifiable info on any of the fluids, filters and other routine things, I need to declare ALL of them suspect and begin replacing all of them immediately to establish known baselines. nuts. 

I'm predisposed to getting the right tools and equipment NOW and paying for it at the expense of other things, I'll skip movies, I'll eat ramen noodles if I have to (but we're not quite there yet lol) but to get the right truck, and do the right service, and buy the warranty, I'm willing to make some financial sacrifices now at the benefit of long term security in the future. upkeep is affordable, new trucks these days are very spendy and I don't have or want to put the money there.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

The FASS system is what I have and it has been trouble free for 50,000 miles. Please check and re-check if you decide to install the filter/pump as the PSI setting is very low and if set to high could damage tho OEM filter. had mine done by a GM diesel shop. I agree, change all fluids. You can save a lot of money by doing the trans fluid your self by going to any big rig repair shop and buying TransSend (spelling) It is the trans fluid recommended by Allison. The inside filter only needs changed once and the outside one I replace every other oil change. Oh, one more thing,,,Those FASS filters are expensive and are the same filter as run on big rigs they are either donaldson or Rancor (spelling) and if you take a set in to any big rig service center they will match them including the water separator. I believe both of mine cost less then $30.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

gundog10 said:


> The FASS system is what I have and it has been trouble free for 50,000 miles. Please check and re-check if you decide to install the filter/pump as the PSI setting is very low and if set to high could damage tho OEM filter. had mine done by a GM diesel shop. I agree, change all fluids. You can save a lot of money by doing the trans fluid your self by going to any big rig repair shop and buying TransSend (spelling) It is the trans fluid recommended by Allison. The inside filter only needs changed once and the outside one I replace every other oil change. Oh, one more thing,,,Those FASS filters are expensive and are the same filter as run on big rigs they are either donaldson or Rancor (spelling) and if you take a set in to any big rig service center they will match them including the water separator. I believe both of mine cost less then $30.


Raycor , wix also builds quality crosses


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

was under the truck today and learned I already have a raptor load pump, so that covers supply, but not sure where it leaves me on filtration. 

I also have a Firestone air bags load leveling kit which according to them can provide leveling up to and including 5,000 lbs of hauled/towed cargo. wow! nice! and it's self contained, with controls in the cab to add or remove pressure, no crawling under there with an air hose in the cold, dark of night. yay! artydance:

Right now my biggest priorities are fluids & filters, and then I'll start looking into the rub kit, although I highly suspect with the money that the original owner spent he most likely had that taken care of with the aftermarket fix long ago... and I need to go through the suspension from back to front as well. Not because its damaged but because it's best to know exactly whats there and when it got there, so when I'm depending on it, I know what I have.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If I was looking to make the Raptor live a long and healthy life, I would install a water separating filter between the tank and the lift pump. a filter for a mechanical Cat like a wix 33405 should be a big bonus.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> If I was looking to make the Raptor live a long and healthy life, I would install a water separating filter between the tank and the lift pump. a filter for a mechanical Cat like a wix 33405 should be a big bonus.


Thanks, that was actually going to be my next question! I have seen where the FASS includes the dual unit setup and Raptor lacks it. I'll go look into the wix. perfect timing!

Is this the CAT filter mount that is needed for those wix filters?

https://parts.cat.com/en/hawthorne/filters/fuel-filters-water-separators/438-5385


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dakine, when I researched mine most GM guys and the shop I utilized recommended a duel fuel set up with the first filter an 8 micron with water separator and the second filter a 3 micron absolute filter. Just FYI


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Dakine said:


> Thanks, that was actually going to be my next question! I have seen where the FASS includes the dual unit setup and Raptor lacks it. I'll go look into the wix. perfect timing!
> 
> Is this the CAT filter mount that is needed for those wix filters?
> 
> https://parts.cat.com/en/hawthorne/filters/fuel-filters-water-separators/438-5385


that is just a filter, it may come with a base, but every thing is secret a the yellow EGO house

Wix filters is a good source for bases (24770) or a heavy truck wrecker, any 3406 cat truck engine will have the base for the primary 33405 14 micron/33406 5 micron. and that same base also fits a 2 micron secondary (mostly used on Cats)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> that is just a filter, it may come with a base, but every thing is secret a the yellow EGO house
> 
> Wix filters is a good source for bases (24770) or a heavy truck wrecker, any 3406 cat truck engine will have the base for the primary 33405 14 micron/33406 5 micron. and that same base also fits a 2 micron secondary (mostly used on Cats)


sorry, you did answer it, i'll call wix and see what they say, thanks!!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice truck. :beercheer: Welcome to the world of oil-burners. :2thumb:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks!!


----------



## Yeti-695 (Dec 15, 2015)

Love my diesel. Its a ford, but it pulls everything that I need to. Nice truck.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

I bought a LMM in November and am very happy with it. If you are looking for maintenance and upgrade suggestions duramaxforum.com is a nice place to visit.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

I was on the duramax forum for several years and it is a great site, But, as with every forum you do have to think before you jump as some of the guys there are Crazy, and not in a bad way, they really tune their trucks HOT so be careful. That is about the best sight for the duramax and it has alot of very savvy people there.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

I completely agree. The last thing I want is the truck I need to depend on for 10 or 15 years to become trash because of my desire for 15 more horsepower. Staying stock (mostly). They do provide insight to the nagging problems that come with these trucks.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

AZBISON, you are right on. While on that sight I added a larger down pipe (good) a banks air intake (good) deep trans pan and rear cover (good) and duel fuel filter with Fass pump (good) Then I added a programmer, and yes the power was unreal. I was pulling about 12,000 pounds of trailer and gear up a long and steep grade when my DPF light came on and put the engine into limp mode. I was 600 miles from home and 100 miles from my destination it was 2am. I had the manual with me and thank god there was a program in there that reset my computer to the factory setting. I reset and unplugged that f$%^#n thing and it has stayed unplugged for the past 4 years. Later I found out that they are considered dirty tunes. Lesson learned, mostly stock means more dependability and longevity.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

azbison said:


> I completely agree. The last thing I want is the truck I need to depend on for 10 or 15 years to become trash because of my desire for 15 more horsepower. Staying stock (mostly). They do provide insight to the nagging problems that come with these trucks.


Same here. Mine ('06 Dodge) is completely stock except for the "test pipe" I had to put on when the catalytic converter fell off in the driveway.


----------

